# Homemade electrolyte mix, molasses substitute



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Last year we used a homemade electrolyte mix post kidding. It seemed to perk the does up. Especially the one I assisted. I'm going to do it again this year but I can't find my molasses. I have raw local honey, organic 100% maple syrup, agave syrup, corn syrup, or brown sugar. I was thinking the maple or honey as a 1:1 substitution. Any thought? What would be the most beneficial? 

The mix includes warm water, apple cider vinegar, salt, blackstrap molasses, and Nutri-drench. 

Thanks in advance! There are udder changes hourly and I'm expecting babies today or tomorrow:stars:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

here's a thread that might help...
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/home-made-electrolytes-155895/


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you. Looks like they are pretty interchangeable. After quickly reading about the properties of raw honey I think it has the most similar vitamin composition to the Blackstrap. Maybe even a bit better?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

to me, raw honey is miracle food! i love that stuff. I think molasses may have more iron (I'm not totally sure), but yea.....I think it's mostly the sugars for energy.


----------

